# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  solution

## luisgares

Buenas tardes les envio el archivo adjunto, sobre el analis que se realiz&#243; a traves de la desifeccion manual.

Solicito el apoyo de ustedes, enviandome el script para darle solucion

Sin mas por el momento reciban un cordial saludo

Atentamente

Jose Luis Garcia

Good afternoon, I send the attachment, the analysts held desifeccion through the manual.

I request your support by sending the script to give solution

No more for now Greetings

Attentively[/SIZE]

----------


## Rene-gad

Close/unload all the programs excepted AVZ and Internet Explorer 

Switch off:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore


- Execute following script  in Manual Healing


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Documents and Settings\JESUS\Escritorio\winbox.exe','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\XP-EDF161A7.EXE','');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\XP-EDF161A7.EXE');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
SetAVZPMStatus(True);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot:
- Execute following script in Manual Healing


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');    
end.
```

- Upload the C:\quarantine.zip here: http://virusinfo.info/upload_virus_eng.php?tid=83984
- Make a new log file of AVPTool
- Make a log file of Malwarebytes Antimalware: http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php
- Attach a new log to your new post..

----------


## luisgares

Les envio mi resultado nuevamente, favor de enviarme el script

gracias

----------


## Rene-gad

> - Make a log file of Malwarebytes Antimalware: http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php


???

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *8*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

